# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Can't read D3 Memory..

## aiTMaster

Hey

I'm getting this Error

(TurboHUD Can't read D3 memory. Please use a compatible D3 client and run TurbhuHUD as administrator.)

I followed the
[HOW TO] Protect against Warden
Guide to protect myself against Warden
I used Guide A)
Created a New Normal Users and denied him Access ( Screenshot by Lightshot ) to my TurbuHUD Folders
With that User I'm running Battle.net Launcher & Diablo 3

But now I'm getting the Error "TurboHUD Can't read D3 memory. Please use a compatible D3 client and run TurbhuHUD as administrator." on the Bottom left of the Screen when I start TurboHUD as Admin (on my Admin User)
I tried 32bit and 64bit
Any Troubleshoot?

----------


## Vern1701

DL the latest version in the release thread, as you probably have an outdated version. Current versions are:

17.7.23.0 - 32-bit
17.7.27.1 - 64-bit

----------


## aiTMaster

I have those versions and the newest D3 Client
Without "Protection against Warden" With my normal client, as Admin it works

----------


## soonerbry

> I'm getting this Error
> Attachment 55364
> (TurboHUD Can't read D3 memory. Please use a compatible D3 client and run TurbhuHUD as administrator.


I am getting the same error on 64 bit running 18.1.29.0 [v7.6], tried to install 32 bit and run it as such but .exe did not pull from zip. 

Any help would greatly be appreciated!

----------


## Mino9319

> I am getting the same error on 64 bit running 18.1.29.0 [v7.6], tried to install 32 bit and run it as such but .exe did not pull from zip. 
> 
> Any help would greatly be appreciated!


Well, it would be possible that the Memory Read Thing is because of the lastest patches from D3. Blizzard changed something in there and rosbot, thud and everything else is broken atm.

----------


## wlbmJames

I have same problem with new alpha version ;(

----------


## tetero

Same with new version :Cool:

----------


## Hakairo

EDIT: nvm suddenly works after 2 PC restarts

----------


## Maddog23

D3 new patch/update just hit and I'm getting this error. Restarted to make sure that's not the prob. Was working fine last night. Any ideas?

----------


## rambo99jose

> D3 new patch/update just hit and I'm getting this error. Restarted to make sure that's not the prob. Was working fine last night. Any ideas?


Have to wait on KillerJohn's magic after every patch, nothing can be done about it

----------


## paula2013

good morning! i have the same problem: Can't read D3 Memory. i hope it can be fixed :-/

best greetings

----------


## SeaDragon

> good morning! i have the same problem: Can't read D3 Memory. i hope it can be fixed :-/
> 
> best greetings


https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...t-patched.html (Game just patched)

----------

